# Tibor Light Back Country CL Wide Fly Reel



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It's a great reel for redfish, even on a 9wt as long as you like the balance of the setup. I have one a 6wt and 8wt. Great reels. 

If the price is good, buy it. There is never a good reason to pass on a good deal on a Tibor.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have one that I have used on a 6-8 and would be good for a 9 as well. I have caught bonefish, small tarpon, redfish... for years and has been flawless.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Agree with this. Just pair it with a rod that will balance well. I have a tailwater in a 6wt and it's a perfect redfish setup. Tibors are quality for sure, and worth the money.



jmrodandgun said:


> It's a great reel for redfish, even on a 9wt as long as you like the balance of the setup. I have one a 6wt and 8wt. Great reels.
> 
> If the price is good, buy it. There is never a good reason to pass on a good deal on a Tibor.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I was going to put it in an orvis recon 9wt. You that will be a good setup?


----------



## Tarp0nTime (Apr 7, 2017)

GG34 said:


> I was going to put it in an orvis recon 9wt. You that will be a good setup?


Recon is a pretty light rod, probably as good a 9wt to pair with that reel as any as the CL wide is a fairly light reel especially for a 9wt IMO.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I use mine on a 7 weight sage xi 3 and it has no issues with reds so you'll be fine.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on one.


----------

